# Wet Cockatiels <Photo Overload>



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some photos of the 'tiels, some of them got soaked, others, not so much.

*Charlie*

On the top, to the side, to the other side, to the front, this is so good









Stretch and spray









Finished? YOU FORGOT MY OTHER WING! 









*Ella*

Keep that spray bottle away *grumbles*









*Emmit

*Why yes, you could say I'm a bit wet..









Too much fun now I'm buggered.. sleepy time









*Jasper

*You think I like to have photos taken of ME while I'm wet? at least wait until my feathers are dry and I give myself a preen









*Larry

*All that water makes me need to have a work out to dry off









Under this wing.. hereeeeeeeeee









Hey, what about the rest of my body








*
Leo*

If I get anymore wetter I might just look like a wet puppy









Oh sun, glorious sun









*Mali*

I glare at you









*Shiro

*I protest.. no more photos! I am just a white ball of fluff









*Theo

*Just call me.. CHICKEN LEGS. Not really, I hate that name









Where's that spray bottle.. gimme gimme more









*Tilly*

Don't..know.. how.. much.. longer.. I.. can.. stay.. awake









Does this side look dry?


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL..... so cute! Wish Billy liked showers more, but at least he's accustomed to baths now  I think Emmit and Charlie really enjoyed themselves!  Ella and Mali... not so much


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Very cute! Looks like lots of happy bathers!


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

haha that's pretty cute. Do all 'tiels get sleepy after a good bath?


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

sooo cute lmao


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Clawsworth said:


> haha that's pretty cute. Do all 'tiels get sleepy after a good bath?


I'm not sure to be honest. Mine don't get sleepy after wards every-time they're sprayed, sometimes it makes them go twice as hyper.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

haha cute pics,

when I bath mine they get soaked lol then they get wrapped up in a towel togther till there damp then they go back in the cage they do quieten down after a bath, I give them once a week I know they need 2 a week but it takes all afternoon lol

I also make sure there cage is clean and spotless after there bath,
just like us after our bath clean PJs they have there clean cage haha


----------



## Hopper (Sep 14, 2009)

Solace. said:


> I glare at you


BAHAHHAHAAHA! Love it!

Great pics


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hopper said:


> BAHAHHAHAAHA! Love it!
> 
> Great pics


LOL, thank you Hopper.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Sooo cute! Haha, love all the captions, they really were thinking that from their expressions .


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

fluoro.black said:


> Sooo cute! Haha, love all the captions, they really were thinking that from their expressions .


Hehe, thank you.


----------



## Clairey331 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im loving the piccies, and loving the colour of Mali's nares! How cool.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

cute pictures


----------

